# Tatuaggio



## tradito77 (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ciao a tutti.
Nella mia esperienza post-tradimento (da tradito) vivo continuamente dei periodi di alti e bassi.
Pochi giorni fa ho toccato il fondo di una fase "bassa" e ora sto risalendo pian piano.
Nelle mie 1000 seghe mentali, oggi mi è venuto in mente di farmi un tatuaggio, un marchio che sia solo mio ma che metta all'esterno tutta la frustrazione che ho dentro. lo so, è una str....ta astronomica e non ne sono neanche convinto più di tanto, ma questo forum è l'unico posto dove posso dire tutto quello che mi passa per la testa.
Qualcuno ha fatto qualcosa del genere o ha qualche idea per un tatuaggio di questo tipo?
Astenersi spammatori... grazie 

PS: tempo fa vidi una ragazza che aveva tatuato una frase sulla spalla: "one life, one chance". Fantastica!


----------



## free (28 Febbraio 2012)

calavera, rigorosamente colorato


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

se non sei convinto non farlo.... 
se invece decidi per il si... una carpa coi! colorata!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Nella mia esperienza post-tradimento (da tradito) vivo continuamente dei periodi di alti e bassi.
> Pochi giorni fa ho toccato il fondo di una fase "bassa" e ora sto risalendo pian piano.
> Nelle mie 1000 seghe mentali, oggi mi è venuto in mente di farmi un tatuaggio, un marchio che sia solo mio ma che metta all'esterno tutta la frustrazione che ho dentro. lo so, è una str....ta astronomica e non ne sono neanche convinto più di tanto, ma questo forum è l'unico posto dove posso dire tutto quello che mi passa per la testa.
> ...


Si io l'ho fatto, un falco che vola libero nel cielo da solo.


----------



## stellina (28 Febbraio 2012)

il tatuaggio deve avere un significato per te...perchè ogni volta che lo guarderai ti verranno in mente le motivazioni e le emozioni che avevi quando l'hai fatto...può essere qualsiasi soggetto ma che significhi per te, per la fase della vita che stai attraversando o per le mete e gli obiettivi che ti sei posto...comunque se non sei convinto non lo fare!!!


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Nella mia esperienza post-tradimento (da tradito) vivo continuamente dei periodi di alti e bassi.
> Pochi giorni fa ho toccato il fondo di una fase "bassa" e ora sto risalendo pian piano.
> Nelle mie 1000 seghe mentali, oggi mi è venuto in mente di farmi un tatuaggio, un marchio che sia solo mio ma che metta all'esterno tutta la frustrazione che ho dentro. lo so, è una str....ta astronomica e non ne sono neanche convinto più di tanto, ma questo forum è l'unico posto dove posso dire tutto quello che mi passa per la testa.
> ...


ma lassa perde....ti confermo che e' una stronzata astronomica....

anzi pure deppiu'....

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

L'ho fatto quando è morta la mia migliore amica. Ho sentito il bisogno di avere qualcosa di indelebile che non mi permettesse di dimenticarla. E' un po' come se fosse sempre con me anche quando non la penso...


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

Quello che posso consigliarti per esperienza personale è di aspettare. Aspetta di esserne uscito fuori e solo allora valuta l'idea del tatuaggio. Perchè ciò che avrai sulla pelle ti ricorderà sempre il motivo per cui lo hai fatto... e non sempre è un bene che l'associazione sia con un dolore.
Io ho un tatuaggio. La sua genesi in fondo è collegabile ad una storia finita male anni fa ma lo feci dopo un bel po', quando nel mio cuore non c'erano rimpianto, tristezza o rabbia. Ero partito per un viaggio lontano e mentre ero lì ho fatto il tatuaggio. Quando lo guardo non penso di certo a cosa mi portò a partire o a quella ragazza. Quando lo guardo vedo una tribù ed un luogo selvaggio nel quale ho lasciato un pezzo di me e dove spero di poter tornare. Penso all'unico posto dove ho avuto la sensazione di essere esattamente dove sarei sempre dovuto essere.

Un tatuaggio deve rispecchiare qualcosa che hai nel cuore e che avrai sempre nel cuore. Ed un dolore passa prima o poi, non è una buona ancora per un tatuaggio che rischia invece di fare da ancora al dolore.

Modifica/aggiunta a scanso di equivoci: dopo aver letto Farfalla aggiungo che parlo di quei dolori che non è un bene ricordare oltre il loro tempo. Un tatuaggio in memoria di qualcuno a cui tenevamo e che è venuto a mancare non è sbagliato, anzi.


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Nella mia esperienza post-tradimento (da tradito) vivo continuamente dei periodi di alti e bassi.
> Pochi giorni fa ho toccato il fondo di una fase "bassa" e ora sto risalendo pian piano.
> Nelle mie 1000 seghe mentali, oggi mi è venuto in mente di farmi un tatuaggio, un marchio che sia solo mio ma che metta all'esterno tutta la frustrazione che ho dentro. lo so, è una str....ta astronomica e non ne sono neanche convinto più di tanto, ma questo forum è l'unico posto dove posso dire tutto quello che mi passa per la testa.
> ...




Carissimo,
mi piace l'idea del tatuaggio, ma guarda di esserne più che convinto...
Sei orientato più su di una frase o su di un simbolo o un disegno?
Però sto pensando ad una cosa: se lo fai ora che sei nella fase in cui sei, quindi rispecchiando il tuo animo attuale il tatuaggio ti ricorderà sempre negli anni a venire questo particolare periodo, non potrebbe essere come un'ulteriore cicatrice che si aggiunge a quella invisibile che ci porteremo dentro? Un altro elemento di disturbo?
Non lo so, è un pensiero che mi è venuto ora mentre ti scrivo, e comunque, ti ripeto che a me l'idea piace molto.

P.s. chiedo consigli ad una mia cara amica esperta e fantasiosa...


----------



## Nn Registrato (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho fatto quando è morta la mia migliore amica. Ho sentito il bisogno di avere qualcosa di indelebile che non mi permettesse di dimenticarla. E' un po' come se fosse sempre con me anche quando non la penso...


brava, mi sembra un bellissimo modo per ricordare un amica/o scomparso.


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

*Per Konrad*

stavamo scrivendo la stessa cosa in simultanea, questa è sintonia!*​*


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Nn Registrato ha detto:


> brava, mi sembra un bellissimo modo per ricordare un amica/o scomparso.


avresti anche qualche zona preferita?

chesso', su una chiappa suonerebbe offensivo per la tua memoria?

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> avresti anche qualche zona preferita?
> 
> chesso', su una chiappa suonerebbe offensivo per la tua memoria?
> 
> ahahahahah


non la capisco l'ironia. Ma ho tatuato un animale che lei amava tanto sulla spalla. Tipo angelo custode.


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> avresti anche qualche zona preferita?
> chesso', su una chiappa suonerebbe offensivo per la tua memoria?
> ahahahahah


Senti... non ti piacciono i tatuaggi. Amen, nessuno ti chiede di farne uno o di farteli piacere a forza.
Però ricordati che la tua libertà finisce dove inizia quella altrui e che un pizzico di rispetto di certo non guasta.


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> non la capisco l'ironia. Ma ho tatuato un animale che lei amava tanto sulla spalla. Tipo angelo custode.


e manco l'ironia si puo' utilizzare ?...ahahahahah

scusa ma te hai bisogno di un simbolo.....idolo da venerare per ricordare persone a cui hai voluto bene?

poi sulla spalla dimmi te quante volte hai occasione di ricordarla la tua amica al giorno?

te la ricordi di piu' perche' ti guardi la spalla allo specchio o perche' e' altrove?

mah...


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> stavamo scrivendo la stessa cosa in simultanea, questa è sintonia!*​*


Vero.
Nonché trattare seriamente la domanda iniziale. Sarebbe troppo facile dire "Sì, fallo" perchè amiamo i tatuaggi o "No, non farlo" perchè non ci piacciono. La questione qui non è se il tatuaggio è bello o è brutto ma solo se una certa situazione può essere la giusta motivazione per farlo.


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Senti... non ti piacciono i tatuaggi. Amen, nessuno ti chiede di farne uno o di farteli piacere a forza.
> Però ricordati che la tua libertà finisce dove inizia quella altrui e che un pizzico di rispetto di certo non guasta.


cioe' uno che discute sulla valenza simbolica ancestrale del tatuaggio, manca di rispetto mo' alla memoria delle persone care da voi tatuate?

ma fammi il piacere, non fare il limitato va'...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e manco l'ironia si puo' utilizzare ?...ahahahahah
> 
> scusa ma te hai bisogno di un simbolo.....idolo da venerare per ricordare persone a cui hai voluto bene?
> 
> ...


E' morta da 5 anni, ho il numero del suo cell ancora salvato, non passa giorno che non pensi a lei. Era una sorella per me, forse di più. Sulla spalla perchè spero sia diventata il mio angelo custode e perchè se mai mi capitasse di non ricordarmela per un giorno, la sera quando arrivo a casa e mi spoglio non potrò evitare di non avere un pensiero per lei.


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' uno che discute sulla valenza simbolica ancestrale del tatuaggio, manca di rispetto mo' alla memoria delle persone care da voi tatuate?
> ma fammi il piacere, non fare il limitato va'...


C'è differenza tra l'esprimere un legittimo dubbio sulla valenza simbolica di un tatuaggio e fare battutine di bassa lega.
Detto questo... don't feed the troll.


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' morta da 5 anni, ho il numero del suo cell ancora salvato, non passa giorno che non pensi a lei. Era una sorella per me, forse di più. Sulla spalla perchè spero sia diventata il mio angelo custode e perchè se mai mi capitasse di non ricordarmela per un giorno, la sera quando arrivo a casa e mi spoglio non potrò evitare di non avere un pensiero per lei.


vabbe' te serve "l'aiutino"...

per me sarebbe equivalente allo squillo dell'agenda del cell....

pero' per me, si capisce...


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> C'è differenza tra l'esprimere un legittimo dubbio sulla valenza simbolica di un tatuaggio e fare battutine di bassa lega.
> Detto questo... don't feed the troll.


Ma dai, ti diro' che m'e' parso che ti sia sfuggito il riferimento alla valenza simbolica del tatuaggio e ti sia concentrato di piu' sulle battutine di bassa lega come dici te perche' si e' osato mettere in discussione l'estetica sublime del tuo sentimento rappresentato dal tuo tatuaggio...

ahahahahah

beata la societa' che non ha bisogno di eroi......e tatuaggi....

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Nella mia esperienza post-tradimento (da tradito) vivo continuamente dei periodi di alti e bassi.
> Pochi giorni fa ho toccato il fondo di una fase "bassa" e ora sto risalendo pian piano.
> Nelle mie 1000 seghe mentali, oggi mi è venuto in mente di farmi un tatuaggio, un marchio che sia solo mio ma che metta all'esterno tutta la frustrazione che ho dentro. lo so, è una str....ta astronomica e non ne sono neanche convinto più di tanto, ma questo forum è l'unico posto dove posso dire tutto quello che mi passa per la testa.
> ...


Mi piace la tua idea. E' un simbolismo forte. Perchè teoricamente un tatuaggio non si cancella..
Però ti capisco. Pur non amando i tatuaggi un giorno (anzi un mattino) me ne sono fatta fare uno.
Carico di simbolismo come vorresti fare tu.
Beh...quel tatuaggio ormai è davvero parte di me. Anche se ormai il motivo non mi fa più, molto, male, ogni volta che lo guardo penso "E anche questa è andata."
Sono pezzi di noi che non rimangono solo in testa o sulla pelle.
Anche dentro l'anima.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' te serve "l'aiutino"...
> 
> per me sarebbe equivalente allo squillo dell'agenda del cell....
> 
> pero' per me, si capisce...


Però Stermy leggi quello che ho scritto, non passa giorno....Magari fra 20 anni succederà e allora avrò lo squillo sull'agenda....


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però Stermy leggi quello che ho scritto, non passa giorno....Magari fra 20 anni succederà e allora avrò lo squillo sull'agenda....


vabbe' ci aggiorniamo tra 20 anni...

chi arriva primo aspetta...

ahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2012)

I tatuaggi, sia quelli sulla pelle, sia quelli che abbiamo sul cuore, sono stupendi.


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I tatuaggi, sia quelli sulla pelle, sia quelli che abbiamo sul cuore, sono stupendi.


e del piercing ne vogliamo parlare?

accoppiata fantastica, neh?

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad, exstermi sta qua soltanto per un semplice motivo, a casa sua si sono rotti di sopportarlo, allora viene qua, fa la voce grossa! e si sente un grande. 
Lo conosciamo da tanto tempo al tizio, e lui cerca persone come te che, non lo conoscono, e che s'incavolano, quindi occhio, se devi rispondergli, ( ma già so che lo fai) fatti due risate, così il tizio capisce e la smette di sentirsi grande, grande in un posto dove lui non può essere guardato negli occhi. 

P.S non gli parlare della sua famiglia.. affini et simili non sono graditi.. da lui. ( forse da loro però)


----------



## Konrad (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Konrad, exstermi sta qua soltanto per un semplice motivo, a casa sua si sono rotti di sopportarlo, allora viene qua, fa la voce grossa! e si sente un grande.
> Lo conosciamo da tanto tempo al tizio, e lui cerca persone come te che, non lo conoscono, e che s'incavolano, quindi occhio, se devi rispondergli, ( ma già so che lo fai) fatti due risate, così il tizio capisce e la smette di sentirsi grande, grande in un posto dove lui non può essere guardato negli occhi.
> P.S non gli parlare della sua famiglia.. affini et simili non sono graditi.. da lui. ( forse da loro però)


Incavolarmi? Ma scherzi? No, assolutamente no. Ad ognuno concedo la possibilità di uno scambio di opinioni e non mi interessa se combaciano o meno con le mie (o meglio, mi interessa nel caso siano valide, motivate e tali da farmi valutare qualcosa sotto una diversa ottica).
Se nel soppesare noto il vuoto... prendo a non leggere proprio. Ci sta nella vita di arrabbiarsi ma preferisco tenerlo per cose e persone che contano davvero.


----------



## The Cheater (28 Febbraio 2012)

Live like you are dying tomorrow...
...dream like you'll live forever!!!

Tatuato nel mio cuore, magari un giorno anche sulla mia pelle...


----------



## Eliade (28 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Nella mia esperienza post-tradimento (da tradito) vivo continuamente dei periodi di alti e bassi.
> Pochi giorni fa ho toccato il fondo di una fase "bassa" e ora sto risalendo pian piano.
> Nelle mie 1000 seghe mentali, oggi mi è venuto in mente di farmi un tatuaggio, un marchio che sia solo mio ma che metta all'esterno tutta la frustrazione che ho dentro. lo so, è una str....ta astronomica e non ne sono neanche convinto più di tanto, ma questo forum è l'unico posto dove posso dire tutto quello che mi passa per la testa.
> ...


Non ho tatuaggi, mia madre ne ha tre, tutti senza un significato particolare, semplicemente le piacevano.
Io ci ho pensato, so già cosa mi farei tatuare ma sono indecisa...e una cosa che non andrebbe più via...

Nel tuo caso potresti farti tatuare una bella fenice, piccola, dietro la spalla...questo sarebbe un bellissimo significato, non credi?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Nella mia esperienza post-tradimento (da tradito) vivo continuamente dei periodi di alti e bassi.
> Pochi giorni fa ho toccato il fondo di una fase "bassa" e ora sto risalendo pian piano.
> Nelle mie 1000 seghe mentali, oggi mi è venuto in mente di farmi un tatuaggio, un marchio che sia solo mio ma che metta all'esterno tutta la frustrazione che ho dentro. lo so, è una str....ta astronomica e non ne sono neanche convinto più di tanto, ma questo forum è l'unico posto dove posso dire tutto quello che mi passa per la testa.
> ...



Deve essere una cosa per te, una cosa che simboleggia un te nuovo, non un marchio che vada a ricordare il tradimento subito. 
Non ricordo se stai ancora con la tua compagna o se vi siete separati a causa del tradimento. Non capisco come si possa continuare a restare con la persona che e' causa di tutto questo pur avendo questo inferno dentro. Perché?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2012)

Qualcuno mi spiega cosa c'entra questa discussione in questa sezione del forum?
Se tanto mi da tanto dovrebbe stare nella sezione forum libero .....
Questa non vuole essere una polemica ma una puntualizzazione visto il polverone sollevato da i 3D di Laura36 in cui confessava in maniera singolare i suoi peccati...
Che secondo me erano storie di vita vissuta e non avrebbero dovuto essere spostati solo perchè urtavano la sensibilità di qualche utente storico e non.....
Io sono relativamente nuova e già all'inizio notai che se sei il linea con la maggior parte dei pensieri sei "IN" se no sei "aut",questo lo trovo brutto perchè se entri a far parte di una comunità seppur virtuale ma aperta a tutti devi sentirti accettato per quello che sei e per come riesci a relazionarti agli altri.
Per fortuna a questo mondo non ci sono solo tutti intelligenti ,furbi , belli,corretti,consapevoli,coerenti,e ci sono anche tante persone bisognose e in difficoltà che chiedono solo di essere ascoltati ......e soprattutto che vogliono essere accettati per quello che sono e non vogliono essere scacciati perchè  alternativi.

Da li la metafora del matrimonio se sei come voglio io sei con me se no sei fuori ...oppure mi fai soffrire tanto...
Scusate per l'OT.....chiudo .....PEACE and LOVE


----------



## JON (28 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Nella mia esperienza post-tradimento (da tradito) vivo continuamente dei periodi di alti e bassi.
> Pochi giorni fa ho toccato il fondo di una fase "bassa" e ora sto risalendo pian piano.
> Nelle mie 1000 seghe mentali, oggi mi è venuto in mente di farmi un tatuaggio, un marchio che sia solo mio ma che metta all'esterno tutta la frustrazione che ho dentro. lo so, è una str....ta astronomica e non ne sono neanche convinto più di tanto, ma questo forum è l'unico posto dove posso dire tutto quello che mi passa per la testa.
> ...


Il punto è che tu non sei tipo da tatuaggi. La crisi di identità che ha innescato quelle fasi di oscillazione della tua autostima ti porta a pensare di intervenire su te stesso per riscattarti.

Ma è anche tutto normale e cosi, al pari di chi sceglie di curare se stesso e il proprio corpo andando in palestra, tu in questa fase senti di volerti tatuare in segno di ribellione mentre ancora stenti ad accettare l'accaduto.

Non credo che la tua sofferenza sia stata più grande di quella di un qualsiasi altro tradito, credo piuttosto che questa esperienza sia implosa dentro di te e, nella tua riservatezza, rimasta con te. Il tatuaggio sarebbe un sintomo latente che, in QUESTO MOMENTO, andrebbe a manifestarsi sulla tua pelle.

In sostanza, non sarebbe un tuo prodotto ma solo una conseguenza di una scelta non propriamente tua.
Vedi, tu non sei convinto di volerlo fare. Ma per te rappresenta un mezzo di ribellione.

Non ti dico a me cosa passò per la testa di tatuarmi. Avevo fatto un progettino per l'intera schiena.... 
Ma ho sempre avuto stima di me stesso e sapevo che un tatuaggio non avrebbe mai apportato alcunchè alla mia persona. Non lo feci e risulto essere solo una fantasia.

Quindi non lo fare. Resta i attesa e più in là scoprirai che non era di intervenire sul tuo corpo che avevi bisogno.
In futuro quel tatuaggio potrebbe essere invece il ricordo di una falsa percezione di quel momento.


----------



## tenebroso67 (28 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Nella mia esperienza post-tradimento (da tradito) vivo continuamente dei periodi di alti e bassi.
> Pochi giorni fa ho toccato il fondo di una fase "bassa" e ora sto risalendo pian piano.
> Nelle mie 1000 seghe mentali, oggi mi è venuto in mente di farmi un tatuaggio, un marchio che sia solo mio ma che *metta all'esterno tutta la frustrazione che ho dentro*. lo so, è una str....ta astronomica e non ne sono neanche convinto più di tanto, ma questo forum è l'unico posto dove posso dire tutto quello che mi passa per la testa.
> ...


Vuoi esternare la tua frustrazione .....ti capisco....
Ma un tatuaggio in questo momento non farebbe altro che ricordare momenti di grande dolore.
E tu questo periodo devi lasciarlo il piu' lontano possibile e il piu' velocemente possibile......
Sarebbe un danno per te, rievocarlo ogni santo momento della tua vita.
E poi comunqe certi ricordi, come un tradimento, ti rimangono lo stesso incisi per sempre nella testa....


----------



## free (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e del piercing ne vogliamo parlare?
> 
> accoppiata fantastica, neh?
> 
> ahahahahah



dai Stermy non essere invidioso
vedrai che qualcuno tatuera pure te sulla spalla
...avvisa, eh


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> dai Stermy non essere invidioso
> vedrai che qualcuno tatuera pure te sulla spalla
> ...avvisa, eh


guarda c'ho riflettuto ed ho convenuto che e' mejo se se tatuano cose piu' utili....

chesso', na' mappa del tesoro....

mmmmmmmmm....libidine....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## JON (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> guarda c'ho riflettuto ed ho convenuto che e' mejo se se tatuano cose piu' utili....
> 
> chesso', na' mappa del tesoro....
> 
> ...


Qualcuno lo ha fatto...e la mappa portava pure al tesoro.


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Qualcuno lo ha fatto...e la mappa portava pure al tesoro.


me pare giusto....ahahahahah

ma ce stava pure il: voi siete qui?

ahahahahah


----------



## JON (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me pare giusto....ahahahahah
> 
> ma ce stava pure il: voi siete qui?
> 
> ahahahahah


No, c'era solo "destinazione raggiunta". Aiutini nemmeno l'ombra.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2012)

o anche tanti bei puntini da unire tipo settimana enigmistica, o un rebus, cornici concentriche, la ricerca di parole...il bersaglio...almeno il partner non si annoia nei tempi morti:rotfl:
ma quante ne so:unhappy:


----------



## tradito77 (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma lassa perde....ti confermo che e' una stronzata astronomica....
> 
> anzi pure deppiu'....
> 
> ahahahah


Grande Stermy, mi fai sempre morir dal ridere!!!

Pensavo di farmi 2 corna sulla pelata ma ora che me l'hai detto lascerò stare... aaaaaahahahahahhh...


----------



## JON (28 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Grande Stermy, mi fai sempre morir dal ridere!!!


Ed è pure gratis, ma non dirlo ai genovesi....


----------



## tradito77 (28 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carissimo,
> mi piace l'idea del tatuaggio, ma guarda di esserne più che convinto...
> Sei orientato più su di una frase o su di un simbolo o un disegno?
> Però sto pensando ad una cosa: se lo fai ora che sei nella fase in cui sei, quindi rispecchiando il tuo animo attuale il tatuaggio ti ricorderà sempre negli anni a venire questo particolare periodo, non potrebbe essere come un'ulteriore cicatrice che si aggiunge a quella invisibile che ci porteremo dentro? Un altro elemento di disturbo?
> ...


Me ne ricorderò anche senza tatuaggio, fidati... :unhappy:

Boh, per ora è solo un'idea, ne ho già uno che mi ricorda lei, facciamone un'altro che mi ricordi questa brutta avventura... Un libro della mia vita scritto sulla mia pelle... Perchè no?


----------



## free (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> guarda c'ho riflettuto ed ho convenuto che e' mejo se se tatuano cose piu' utili....
> 
> chesso', na' mappa del tesoro....
> 
> ...



perchè, anche il tesoro è passato a miglior vita?


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Grande Stermy, mi fai sempre morir dal ridere!!!
> 
> Pensavo di farmi 2 corna sulla pelata ma ora che me l'hai detto lascerò stare... aaaaaahahahahahhh...


Brao...

se te voi sfoga' fatte un giro a Pontida col copricapo leghista d'ordinanza...ahahahahahah

poi a casa lo riponi in cantina per quando sarai di nuovo in crisi...

ahahahah


----------



## tradito77 (28 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi piace la tua idea. E' un simbolismo forte. Perchè teoricamente un tatuaggio non si cancella..
> Però ti capisco. Pur non amando i tatuaggi un giorno (anzi un mattino) me ne sono fatta fare uno.
> Carico di simbolismo come vorresti fare tu.
> Beh...quel tatuaggio ormai è davvero parte di me. Anche se ormai il motivo non mi fa più, molto, male, ogni volta che lo guardo penso "E anche questa è andata."
> ...


Mi trovi in sintonia al 100%.

Questa la metto al primo posto tra i "pro"!

Grazie


----------



## tradito77 (28 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Deve essere una cosa per te, una cosa che simboleggia un te nuovo, non un marchio che vada a ricordare il tradimento subito.
> Non ricordo se stai ancora con la tua compagna o se vi siete separati a causa del tradimento. Non capisco come si possa continuare a restare con la persona che e' causa di tutto questo pur avendo questo inferno dentro. Perché?


Sì, è una cosa mia e mi ricorderà per sempre una prova durissima che spero di superare.

Sto ancora con la mia compagna. A parte quello che è successo, resta sempre la persona più bella che io abbia mai incontrato.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ad Amsterdam, due amici miei, all'uscita da un coffee shop strafatti di birra e altre sostanze stupiDOfacenti. Videro un laboratorio di tatuaggi e gli prese la fissa di un tatuaggio. Quando videro che la tipa che faceva i tatuaggi era asiatica, e siccome erano nella fase SbronzoILoveYouAll  decisero di tatuarsi, sui polpacci , l'ideogramma cinese, o giapponese, bho ora non me lo ricordo, che stà per _Migliore Amico
_
Quando si ripresero il giorno dopo, il problema non era tanto il tatuaggio, che anzi era (è) pure carino, quanto il significato dello stesso; la conversazione è stata più o meno questa:

Aò, ma tu o sai er cinese ?

No, perchè ?

E allora come famo a sapè che quella c'ha scritto sui porpacci Migliore Amico e non Fanculo a stì due che sono venuti nel mio laboratorio fatti e strafatti alle 4 di mattina per farsi tatuare


Mi ricordo che appena vedevano un cinese in giro per Amsterdam, lo fermavano per farselo tradurre....si calmarono solo dopo che almeno una decina di questi confermò loro che il tatuaggio significava veramente Migliore Amico.


----------



## tradito77 (28 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Il punto è che tu non sei tipo da tatuaggi. La crisi di identità che ha innescato quelle fasi di oscillazione della tua autostima ti porta a pensare di intervenire su te stesso per riscattarti.
> 
> Ma è anche tutto normale e cosi, al pari di chi sceglie di curare se stesso e il proprio corpo andando in palestra, tu in questa fase senti di volerti tatuare in segno di ribellione mentre ancora stenti ad accettare l'accaduto.
> 
> ...


Questa la metto al primo posto dei "contro".
Direi che hai fatto centro su alcne cose e mi hai dato di che riflettere.
Grazie


----------



## free (28 Febbraio 2012)

un mio amico ha a.c.a.b. sulle dita di una mano
era giovane, ma mo' se la paga...


----------



## tradito77 (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Brao...
> 
> se te voi sfoga' fatte un giro a Pontida col copricapo leghista d'ordinanza...ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


ahahah.. quasi quasi ne compro uno e me lo incollo col bostik.

Poi vediamo che dice lei quando la accompagno al centro commerciale... ahahahhhhahahahhahh...  Magari mi dispensa a vita dagli obblighi "shopping-istici"... Sarebbe un bel colpaccio!!! ahahah


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> un mio amico ha a.c.a.b. sulle dita di una mano
> era giovane, ma mo' se la paga...


perche' lo fermano sempre i caramba?


----------



## exStermy (28 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> ahahah.. quasi quasi ne compro uno e me lo incollo col bostik.
> 
> Poi vediamo che dice lei quando la accompagno al centro commerciale... ahahahhhhahahahhahh...  Magari mi dispensa a vita dagli obblighi "shopping-istici"... Sarebbe un bel colpaccio!!! ahahah


hai senz'altro una dote parecchio apprezzata dalle donzelle....

la discrezione....

ahahahahahah

a sto punto mettice pure du' lucine intermittenti de Natale...

ahahahahahah


----------



## JON (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai senz'altro una dote parecchio apprezzata dalle donzelle....
> 
> la discrezione....
> 
> ...


Adesso non esagerare....che arriva il castigamatti....


----------



## Diletta (28 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sì, è una cosa mia e mi ricorderà per sempre una prova durissima che spero di superare.
> 
> Sto ancora con la mia compagna. A parte quello che è successo, *resta sempre la persona più bella che io abbia mai incontrato.*




*E SE QUESTO NON E' AMORE, QUALCUNO MI DICA COS'E' !! *


----------



## free (28 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' lo fermano sempre i caramba?



sempre no, ma quando capita, le forze dell'ordine si adombrano alquanto nel leggere cotal acronimo

una volta qualcuno usava la 50mila nella patente, i tempi cambiano


----------

